# fastest car on the forums?



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

Just wondering, who thinks they have the fastest car here?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

altyser said:


> Just wondering, who thinks they have the fastest car here?


Just when you think your the fastest, someone faster comes along. 

It would also help if you defined fastest a little better. In a straight line, zero to 60', on a road course, at an autocross, at a rally etc...?


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I would go with Sheer Silver or you may know him as Guerrero. I havent personally seen a faster Alty and i know from the specs it is faster then the 350 and Maxima hands down.

But yeah you need to ask questions more specifically to what kind of answer you would like to get.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Isn't Kojima's car putting down 500+ hp? I think he wins.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Isn't Kojima's car putting down 500+ hp? I think he wins.


HAHA which one? He has two 500+ HP cars.


----------



## dreco (Feb 13, 2005)

*I may not be the fastest*

But I may be the prettiest hahahah....someday, I'll have some big numbers.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the biggest problem with this question is that we are all from different parts of the world and the factors can't be constant for all of us. With drag racing such factors like altitude and weather conditions play huge roles. But same can go for any race event. We might be able to say which car has more hp that are in the same class, but its hard to say whos the fastest.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> Just when you think your the fastest, someone faster comes along.


Just when you think you're the fastest... Vin Diesel comes along


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> Just when you think you're the fastest... Vin Diesel comes along


"You never had me, you never had your car..."


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

"... granny shiftin', not double clutchin' like ya should. You're lucky that shot of nazz didn't blow the welds on your intake!"

Ummm, what?


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

My old cavalier was the fastest, bar none. Somebody ate it though???


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

My sentra is fastest fands down... wait no it isn't  it is the slowest because it doesn't run and even if it did run it would still be the slowest. It isn't important who the fastest is what is important is who can drive the fastest around any given track. It isn't about hp either. The engine is over emphasized in our soceity. THE CHASSIS is what makes a fast car a fast car. If you realize most super cars have less than 600hp but make mad numbers around the course. The newer super cars have lower hp numbers but most could beat a mclaren f1 arounda course. Furthermore it isn't about the car it is about the driver. Like Vin said "you never had your car."


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> "... granny shiftin', not double clutchin' like ya should. You're lucky that shot of nazz didn't blow the welds on your intake!"
> 
> Ummm, what?


bhahaha, i always wondered about that


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes said:


> "You never had me, you never had your car..."


its ok, cuz i live my life a 1/4 miles at a time





weight of car + whp + mad skilllz^2 / 3.14 (pie for those who dont know) *1.56 (for air desity pressure) = 17.8 seconds.



so yea, i live it 17.8 seconds at a time


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Lol, so the more mad skillz you have, the slower you go? Booo :thumbdwn:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wildmane said:


> Lol, so the more mad skillz you have, the slower you go? Booo :thumbdwn:


well its only because my mad skills is at the medium level. Level 10 is that hotness!


its all bout the quadratic equation though. that is how you win


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

I have the fastest VEHICLE on the forums...end of topic, thread can be closed :hal:


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

*Lower hp? ha*



muchachomalo said:


> My sentra is fastest fands down... wait no it isn't  it is the slowest because it doesn't run and even if it did run it would still be the slowest. It isn't important who the fastest is what is important is who can drive the fastest around any given track. It isn't about hp either. The engine is over emphasized in our soceity. THE CHASSIS is what makes a fast car a fast car. If you realize most super cars have less than 600hp but make mad numbers around the course. The newer super cars have lower hp numbers but most could beat a mclaren f1 arounda course. Furthermore it isn't about the car it is about the driver. Like Vin said "you never had your car."


Thats funny b/c the top supercars are at lest 600 if not more, and they are adding more power as the time goes on: Enzo, carrera GT, maserati MC12 saleen S7, Zonda c12-S Monza, BUGATTI Veyron, venom, ect. but don't for get chevy's new 05 Z06 which has the most power of any Vette ever produced @ 505hp. And all of these are straight from the factory and can still be modded to handling specs. So i still believe the more power the faster the car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

altyser said:


> So i still believe the more power the faster the car.


its your opinion but you are wrong. Actually cars like ferrari wont really go over 650hp as they start to have traction problems. I have first hand experiences with the enzo and many other v-12 ferraris, and the only cars that have more hp are the concept f-1 cars (well at least in my friends collection) Hell, look at cars like the STI, stock runs a 13.1 1/4 mile which is pretty good and it runs faster than a lot of cars with more HP. Hell you can make a 252whp 200sx 1.6T run faster than many 400hp cars. That is proven, its called hit up NPM and you will see what i am talkin bout.



there is a thing called too much HP. Almost no "street car" will get traction if they have over 600hp.


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

altyser said:


> So i still believe the more power the faster the car.


Then Billy joes 16 wheeler big rig should be the fastest car right It has way more horse power than you could use. Sure power matters but there are more important things. For example sport bikes generally have less than 150 hp but most of the liter bikes can take down light-medium modded cars in a drag race. So horse power is not the most important.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> well its only because my mad skills is at the medium level. Level 10 is that hotness!
> 
> 
> its all bout the quadratic equation though. that is how you win


I guess that explains Kojima: His signature states that he is master of level 9. That plus 500 horses=almost ready to face off win Vin Diesel.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I have teh fastest car EvAr!!!1!!bologna!!








/thread


----------

